# Just home from rai and isolation



## Hope57

Hi everyone, just finished RAI and 3 days in hospital isolation, which is what the regs are in Australia. I have to say that i had no side effects, not one and am now in the process of getting my TSH on track. Had scan today and its all clear, not even a dot of thyroid tissue left. Endo said its the cleanest first scan he has seen in years. Also said that even though i had papillary cancer, it was a rare varient form that they don't see very often, but outlook is still good.
Back for blood tests in 6 weeks, then TSH is ok, 3mth tests and a scan in about 8mths if all is going well. Do you have to pay for thyrogen injections in the U.S.? our government covers the first 2, but for every scan after that i have to find $2,000 dollars....i will have to start saving now.
xx xx:hugs:


----------



## McKenna

Very glad to hear it went well and you are back home!


----------



## Andros

Hope57 said:


> Hi everyone, just finished RAI and 3 days in hospital isolation, which is what the regs are in Australia. I have to say that i had no side effects, not one and am now in the process of getting my TSH on track. Had scan today and its all clear, not even a dot of thyroid tissue left. Endo said its the cleanest first scan he has seen in years. Also said that even though i had papillary cancer, it was a rare varient form that they don't see very often, but outlook is still good.
> Back for blood tests in 6 weeks, then TSH is ok, 3mth tests and a scan in about 8mths if all is going well. Do you have to pay for thyrogen injections in the U.S.? our government covers the first 2, but for every scan after that i have to find $2,000 dollars....i will have to start saving now.
> xx xx:hugs:


Thank goodness your are on your home turf! How are you feeling?

What kind of scan is this? Too many of them may not be a good thing.


----------



## Hope57

Thanks all,
the scan is just the normal one you have after RAI to check for thyroid tissue uptake, in my case, as all was clear they may leave it 12mths. I had no side effects from RAI and am very thankful for. Now they are trying to get my TSH right and i will be checked for thyroglobin with each blood test. Just now, trying to take one day at a time and dont worry about what might happen in the furture, just live in the moment. Merry Christmas to you all and a healthy, happy 2011. xxxxx


----------



## Andros

Hope57 said:


> Thanks all,
> the scan is just the normal one you have after RAI to check for thyroid tissue uptake, in my case, as all was clear they may leave it 12mths. I had no side effects from RAI and am very thankful for. Now they are trying to get my TSH right and i will be checked for thyroglobin with each blood test. Just now, trying to take one day at a time and dont worry about what might happen in the furture, just live in the moment. Merry Christmas to you all and a healthy, happy 2011. xxxxx


Oh, yes................to be sure the thyroid is RIP!! Gottcha'! Also good about the thyroglobulin. It is an excellent marker!

Happy Holidays to you as well!


----------



## Jaimee

Hope, my doc said the shots can cost up to $5,000 without insurance unless you receive the shot at an actual cancer center. I am getting mine at the cancer center and have insurance so it will just be whatever my co-insurance is. I think 20%...


----------



## Catnap

I realize this is an old thread but noticed you had rai in Melbourne? I'll be having mine in Sydney. Can you remember what dose you got? Does health insurance not cover thyrogen?? I'm seeing my surgeon on Friday and he wants me to go down the thyrogen and rai route but I was hoping most would be covered by our insurance, surgery is going to leave us about $4-5000 out of pocket as it is!!


----------

